# If and when...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I finally move up to the 10 gallon tank, I want some stocking ideas for the size tank I recieved for nothing.

My choices:

1 or 2 German Blue Rams

Cardinal Neons

2 or 3 Corycats

What color gravel would you go for? I like black then again I do like neutral as well. Thoughts?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Black. Pops fishes colors more. Defiantly go with the Rams. Awesome fish. They are my ultimate favorites.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I know they are! Saw them over the weekend at my local fish store. Maybe I'm better off with only 2 Rams, a school of neon tetras (5 total including the 3 have now), and 2 or 3 corycats.

I'd like to get a pleco but they get kinda big for a 10 gallon.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I would instead transfer the fish from your 3g. Black gravel if you go the gravel route, otherwise I would recomend a thin (2cm) layer of sand, looks really great


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Is sand harder to clean than gravel? What are the pros/cons between sand and gravel?


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

Sand looks better, and is more natruel for the fish i belive, also if you get plants then its waay easier to plant in sand then gravel


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

OK, after reading up on various fish species stocking, I may have decided on my stock list. Please feel free to add/suggest ideas from my list.

Option 1 -

A pair of Rams

3 Corycats

3 Neons (I currently have in my 3 gallon tank

2 neons of another species (either GloLight neon, Black neon, or Buenos Aires)

Option 2 -

2 pairs of Platys

2 Cherry barbs

the 3 Neons I currently have

2 more Neons of a different species (either GloLight neon, Black neon, or Buenos Aires)

OR...

1 Corycat instead of adding more neons

Thoughts?


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Barbs are semi aggressive I could be wrong but I had Turner barbs and they did fine with guppies and. Y African dwarf frogs but then again I had 5. 2 I would feel they would become aggressive
Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Cherry barbs are not all that aggressive in my experience, and I have had a lot of them. They are one of my favorite fish. Make sure you get 1 male to 3 females if you go this route. Or all males or all females. But if you get too many males to females then you will have aggression issues.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Option one, in my opinion, would be most fun to watch. A pair of Rams mating behavior is very interesting. Where as with platies...they just get pregs. But I look for fish with personality more than looks. All about your preference.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would not personally put rams in less than a 20 gallon.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I was leaning towards option 1 as well. If I do decide to go with Option 1, is it possible to have 3 different corycat species in same tank? (example : Steba's, Peppered, and Albino).


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

To get back to the sand question as the stock has basically been answered. Sand really is much easier to plant in but you will need some root tabs if you go with live plants as they won't be able to draw any nutrients through their roots otherwise. You will also not want to make the layer too deep because if you do gas bubbles might form which could kill your fish. I recommend sand as long as you stir through it once a week with a gravel vac. The sand is normally too heavy to get sucked up by the hose so you can stir through it really well.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I think Rams would be fine in a 10. I've bred them in a 10.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I went on aqadvisor and chose 10G Peaceful tank link. It suggested the following:


1 Dwarf Gourami
6 Neo Tetras
4 Pygmy Corys

I modified my stock a bit and did this and upgraded my filtration to Aqueon Flow 20 filter:

4 False Julii Cory 
5 Cherry Barb 
5 Neon Tetra 
1 Cherry Shrimp 
1 Dwarf Gourami 

It also told me this:

Your aquarium filtration capacity is satisfactory.

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 112%.
Recommended water change schedule: 49% per week. (You might want to split this water change schedule to two separate 28% per week)
Your aquarium stocking level is 138%.
Your tank is overstocked. Unless you are an experienced aquarist who can meet the maintenance/biological needs of this aquarium, lower stocking levels are recommended.


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

I would be careful with the barbs... I have a school of 5 tiger barbs and my son who is 7 decided that he wanted to put his gold fish in the big tank without asking me (probably because he knew i would have said no) and the barbs immediately started nipping at the gold fish... lucky I noticed that gold fish was in there pretty quickly and got him out... Then had a good long chat with my son! haha


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Cherry barbs are more peaceful than most barbs.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+880+1008&pcatid=1008

Here is a list of peaceful barbs:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/...830+880&r=28&s=ts&start=1&page_num=1&count=13


----------

